# Alarmar



## Lianta

¿Cómo se dice en inglés "alarmar" la ropa en una tienda para que pite al pasar por la puerta cuando alguien intenta llevársela sin pasar por caja?


----------



## pops91710

Isn't it in the dictionary? Maybe you should look there first?
Mire en el diccionario! Allí está.


----------



## Lianta

pops91710 said:


> Isn't it in the dictionary? Maybe you should look there first?
> Mire en el diccionario! Allí está.



¿To alarm? ¿Se dice igual?


----------



## pops91710

Yes, alarmar is to alarm, or to sound the alarm.

_*"Clothiers are now installing small electronic chips that, when not de-activated at the time of payment, will alarm/sound an alarm when passing by sensors at the store's exit."*_


----------



## Lianta

pops91710 said:


> Yes, alarmar is to alarm, or to sound the alarm.
> 
> _*"Clothiers are now installing small electronic chips that, when not de-activated at the time of payment, will alarm/sound an alarm when passing by sensors at the store's exit."*_



Pero yo no me refiero al sonido que hace la alarma. Pregunto por el verbo para "poner la alarma" en la ropa, si es que hay verbo.


----------



## pops91710

Please re-read post #4. 
Alarmar, is *to alarm* as I said.


----------



## Lianta

pops91710 said:


> Please re-read post #4.
> Alarmar, is *to alarm* as I said.



Ok. Thank you


----------



## albertovidal

_Do you mean "to put/insert an alarm chip/device in clothes"?_


----------



## Maugard

It seems so, based on that I may suggest, "to chip the clothes up"


----------



## albertovidal

Well, I never heard _"chip up"_


----------



## pops91710

Like ¿armar con una alarma? Install alarms? Caramba! Now I understand her confusion! (or mine).

I am not sure we say the clothes are *alarmed*. It sounds strange. My car is alarmed against theft. I think we would say the clothes are equipped with an electronic chip that *sets off* an alarm. What is installed in the clothing has no way of make a noise itself. It triggers the alarm installed at the exit. These are anti-shoplifting devices.


----------



## pops91710

albertovidal said:


> Well, I never heard _"chip up"_


Nor have I. I think tagged is easier and most like what we would say. Tagged with an alarm (device).

Two interesting sites:
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gadgets/high-tech-gadgets/anti-shoplifting-device2.htm
http://scottkoval.com/Articles.aspx?article=security_devices


----------



## Maugard

or "wire up the clothes"


----------



## pops91710

Maugard said:


> or "wire up the clothes"


 
I have never heard that. Sounds like what you might to to an alarm on a car, but not clothes.


----------



## Lianta

pops91710 said:


> Like ¿armar con una alarma? Install alarms? Caramba! Now I understand her confusion! (or mine).
> 
> I am not sure we say the clothes are *alarmed*. It sounds strange. My car is alarmed against theft. I think we would say the clothes are equipped with an electronic chip that *sets off* an alarm. What is installed in the clothing has no way of make a noise itself. It triggers the alarm installed at the exit. These are anti-shoplifting devices.



¡¡Sí!! Es eso exactamente lo que quería decir. Y si te soy sincera, ya empezaba a sentirme estúpida por las veces que te había insistido en que no estábamos hablando de lo mismo y tú me replicabas que yo tenía que volver a leerlo otra vez jajajajajajajajajaja 

Qué alivio.

And for the record, it's also the first time I read "alarmar ropa" in Spanish. It's for a CV that I am translating into English. This one is one of the things that this person had to do when she was shop assistant. And I asked my teacher if I could remove it because I didn't think it was important (this person has now a bachelor's degree in Business Sciences and is looking for a position in relation with all that stuff), but my teacher said something lile it was important for the employer to know that this person had been responsible enough to make such a tedious activity.


----------



## Maugard

It is more electronic technitians kind of jargon, to wire in for instance.


----------



## pops91710

Lianta said:


> ¡¡Sí!! Es eso exactamente lo que quería decir. Y si te soy sincera, ya empezaba a sentirme estúpida por las veces que te había insistido en que no estábamos hablando de lo mismo y tú me replicabas que yo tenía que volver a leerlo otra vez jajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Qué alivio.
> 
> And for the record, it's also the first time I read "alarmar ropa" in Spanish. It's for a CV that I am translating into English. This one is one of the things that this person had to do when she was shop assistant. And I asked my teacher if I could remove it because I didn't think it was important (this person has now a bachelor's degree in Business Sciences and is looking for a position in relation with all that stuff), but my teacher said something lile it was important for the employer to know that this person had been responsible enough to make such a tedious activity.


 
Disculpe, Lianta. Merece Alberto el crédito por haberme prendido el foco! ¡Me siento bobo!


----------



## Lianta

pops91710 said:


> Disculpe, Lianta. Merece Alberto el crédito por haberme prendido el foco! ¡Me siento bobo!



It's ok. No pasa nada. Ha sido solo un malentendido.


----------



## albertovidal

"tagged (maybe "pinned"?) with an alarm device" makes perfect sense to me

As to "wired" it looks like a person with a hidden mike


----------



## Lianta

albertovidal said:


> "tagged (maybe "pinned"?) with an alarm device" makes perfect sense to me
> 
> As to "wired" it looks like a person with a hidden mike



¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Justham

Se llaman "inventory control devices/tags" así que "placing" (colocando) tags, o bien, "tagging" merchandise.  Nada de "chip" ni "wire".


----------



## albertovidal

Justham said:


> Se llaman "inventory control devices/tags" así que "placing" (colocando) tags, o bien, "tagging" merchandise.  Nada de "chip" ni "wire".



No estamos hablando de lo mismo.
"Inventory control tags" are kind of tags/labels placed on products for inventory control.
"Tags with electronic chips" are intended to avoid thefts when the product passes thru alarm plastic monoliths and (if still in the product) activates an alarm.

http://www.myassettag.com/

Regards


----------



## jasminasul

What do you think of "anti-theft devices/sensors"?


----------



## pops91710

In the states I think I have heard "loss prevention" used.


----------



## Justham

albertovidal said:


> "Tags with electronic chips" are intended to avoid thefts when the product passes thru between alarm plastic monoliths sensors and (if still in the product) activates an alarm.
> Regards


 
Exacto.  Como decía, inventory control tags.


----------



## albertovidal

Justham said:


> Exacto.  Como decía, inventory control tags.



Tags with electronic chips" are intended to avoid thefts when the product passes  between alarm plastic monoliths and (if still in the product) activates an alarm.

Thanks for your correction (between instead of thru)

However, I insist: these tags are not intended for inventory contro but to avoid thefts.


----------



## Mailén

Lianta said:


> (...)And for the record, it's also the first time I read "alarmar ropa" in Spanish. It's for a CV that I am translating into English. This one is one of the things that this person had to do when she was shop assistant. And I asked my teacher if I could remove it because I didn't think it was important (this person has now a bachelor's degree in Business Sciences and is looking for a position in relation with all that stuff), but my teacher said something lile it was important for the employer to know that this person had been responsible enough to make such a tedious activity.



¿Realmente existe "alarmar" como otra manera de decir "instalar alarmas" en español?
Porque me recuerda a esa nueva forma de ahorrar palabras que se usa ahora en la que, por ejemplo, para evitar decir: "estoy comiendo frutillas" porque resulta muy largo, simplemente dicen: "estoy frutilleando"... ese extraño invento de conjugar los sustantivos.


----------



## pops91710

Justham said:


> Exacto. Como decía, inventory control tags.


 
I don't know who named them *monoliths*, but they are called that. I suppose that it is because they look like a stone monolith. They are at the store exits and have the electronics inside that scan the out-going non-deactivated sensors.

I lifted this from one website about this system. 
The devices are cleverly designed. They typically boast that improper removal will cause ink and glass to be released from the device onto the clothes thereby ruining the clothing. They are rigged to set off an alarm should they pass the plastic and electronic *monoliths *placed at the entrance/exit of the store. They are pinned to clothing in such a manner that only a special tool may unpin them. The device is removed by the store clerk upon paying for the item.


----------



## Justham

albertovidal said:


> Tags with electronic chips" are intended to avoid thefts when the product passes between alarm plastic monoliths and (if still in the product) activates an alarm.
> 
> Thanks for your correction (between instead of thru)
> 
> However, I insist: these tags are not intended for inventory contro but to avoid thefts.


 
Yes exactly!  "Inventory control" does not mean to count the available goods/items (inventory); it's a term used in AmE for theft prevention.  The goal is "loss prevention" but the tags are called "inventory control tags".


----------



## Justham

pops91710 said:


> I don't know who named them *monoliths*, but they are called that. I suppose that it is because they look like a stone monolith. They are at the store exits and have the electronics inside that scan the out-going deactivated sensors.
> 
> I lifted this from one website about this system.
> The devices are cleverly designed. They typically boast that improper removal will cause ink and glass to be released from the device onto the clothes thereby ruining the clothing. They are rigged to set off an alarm should they pass the plastic and electronic *monoliths *placed at the entrance/exit of the store. They are pinned to clothing in such a manner that only a special tool may unpin them. The device is removed by the store clerk upon paying for the item.


 
OK, then!   As many of them as I've walked between, I never knew that.


----------



## pops91710

Justham said:


> OK, then!  As many of them as I've walked between, I never knew that.


 
Ni yo, tampoco.


----------



## albertovidal

Well, everyday we learn new stuff in WR forum


----------



## pops91710

¡Aun en mi vejez!


----------



## jasminasul

anti-theft device 335000 hits
inventory control tags 90700 hits


----------



## albertovidal

pops91710 said:


> ¡Aun en mi vejez!



¡Fíjate en mí!


----------

